# Laser eye surgery



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Been contemplating doing this for a while now for my short sightedness. Has anyone had any experience doing this anywhere in Dubai? 

Thinking of going with Moorfields eye hospital as I've been told doctors from the one in the UK are the ones who moved over to Dubai when it opened, my only concern is that the cost of doing it here will be 3 times the prices of doing it in Moorfields in London.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It's something I'd be wary about doing back home, the thought of letting anyone in Dubai fire a laser into my eye is about as appealing as standing in the middle of Dubai Mall offering 100 Dhs to people to kick me in the crotch.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> It's something I'd be wary about doing back home, the thought of letting anyone in Dubai fire a laser into my eye is about as appealing as standing in the middle of Dubai Mall offering 100 Dhs to people to kick me in the crotch.


Then offer 500

But i agree - laser eye surgery is something you really only want done by someone who you know is well qualified. Google the names of the doctors here and see what comes up. Too many cowboys out there who do this surgery without the proper experience and/or qualifications. I know someone who had it done a few years ago. I won't go into the details, but suffice to say he didn't do enough research and just picked someone because they were cheap. 

Not trying to scare you off - I had it done myself 13 years ago and I am very happy. But would I get it done in Dubai? No. Go back to the UK, do some research, and get it done there


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

nola said:


> Then offer 500
> 
> But i agree - laser eye surgery is something you really only want done by someone who you know is well qualified. Google the names of the doctors here and see what comes up. Too many cowboys out there who do this surgery without the proper experience and/or qualifications. I know someone who had it done a few years ago. I won't go into the details, but suffice to say he didn't do enough research and just picked someone because they were cheap.
> 
> Not trying to scare you off - I had it done myself 13 years ago and I am very happy. But would I get it done in Dubai? No. Go back to the UK, do some research, and get it done there


Spot on Nola ... like you I have had it done previously and aplaud the results but absolutely no way would I even vaguely contemplate having it done here.

If everything goes well without complication ... yep great ... but just for one moment think about what happens if something goes wrong. 

From my own personal medical experience here and as expressed to me by 2 of my specialists on different occassions, there are just too many people here in the medical field that are not competently trained .... 

Add to that that many of the normally preventative medicines available in a normal western type country are banned here and there's a reciepe for disaster just waiting to happen! .....


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a friend who went to moorfields Dubai for laser surgery. Whilst she was happy with the procedure itself she said that the aftercare was shocking. She had quite a lot of pain after getting home and couldn't get hold of any one at moorfields. If you go there and are unfortunate enough to have complications I wouldn't count on them being ready to help you. 

I'd consider it in Europe or the US but never in Dubai.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks all, I appreciate there's people who wouldn't trust to take a piss in Dubai let alone do laser eye surgery but looking for more feedback about people who have done laser eye surgery here. I've found a dentist through expat forums who I'm very happy with so hoping for the same result for this.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Many people have done this laser eye surgery in Jordan. It is much cheaper than here and the medical professionals are usually better trained. My parents are doctors, they do not recommend doing any surgery here unless it is an emergency. In Dubai it's not about the name of the medical facility but the name of the doctor who does the procedure.


----------



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

zin said:


> Been contemplating doing this for a while now for my short sightedness. Has anyone had any experience doing this anywhere in Dubai?
> 
> Thinking of going with Moorfields eye hospital as I've been told doctors from the one in the UK are the ones who moved over to Dubai when it opened, my only concern is that the cost of doing it here will be 3 times the prices of doing it in Moorfields in London.


It's all about the person who does the work, Zin. I did mine in Egypt last year- much scarier than Dubai! But I researched the person who did it and he came recommended by several people I knew who did the surgery. Yeah, not much after care in Egypt either, but I'm so happy I did it and it was so affordable. I know friends who do it in the U.S. take a sedative before (for nerves) and a painkiller after. Both are probably not allowed in Dubai. Good luck.


----------



## CrowdedHouse (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm surprised that the aftercare at Moorfields was bad. Everything I've heard was that they are top notch. All the doctors here have been trained by Moorfields in UK. Definitely complain because they have a good reputation to uphold.


----------

